# Which curado



## JuanC (Nov 5, 2006)

Im looking to buy a curado 200 in about a couple of months and im wondering if I should get the 200e or the 200g?


----------



## BustinTops (Aug 31, 2010)

Hard question to answer...............no-one has used the G version. Right now the E's prices are at rock bottom. I just picked up 2 more for $129 each....Roy's Bait & Tackle. They said they had plenty too.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

the curadoE seems to be the new chronarchE with new gear ratios.


----------



## BustinTops (Aug 31, 2010)

I wonder if the new Chronarch is gonna have the screw in HUB like the last models did.


----------



## Speckled (Mar 19, 2008)

BustinTops said:


> I wonder if the new Chronarch is gonna have the screw in HUB like the last models did.


I'm pretty sure it will not.

The new Chronarch is just last years Curado E , just painted white/black. So how ever the Curado E was (1/8 turn key sideplate) is how it will be on the NEW Chronarch.

2012 the death of the real Chronarch and birth of the *"souped up Curado" Chronarch E!!!* :hairout:.


----------



## JuanC (Nov 5, 2006)

Do you know if roys ships reels out?


----------



## BustinTops (Aug 31, 2010)

Give em a call........361-992-2960


----------



## dezal (Feb 8, 2010)

http://www.americanlegacyfishing.com/catalogsearch/result/?q=cu20

best price here with $25 off for signing up for newsletter. free shipping. no tax.


----------



## JuanC (Nov 5, 2006)

Just picked up a reel from Roys for a great price. Should i do anything to my new e7 before using it or just spool it up and fish?


----------



## cpthook (Jan 16, 2008)

I would wait the new Curado will be out in I think August.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

I like the new Curado. I feel that it casts better than the E. You do get more bearings and more gear ratio options with the Chronarch E. We also double anodized the spool and handle to aid in corrosion resistance for our customers in the Gulf states. 

There has been some confusion about the new Curado G because it is based on Caenan tooling. The Curado has an aluminum frame and it is a Super Free reel (pinion gear is supported by a bearing). The Caenan has a graphite frame and is not a super free reel. The spool weight is also less on the Curado when compared to the Caenan. 

The changes in low profile reels and pricing is a result of requests from the dealers and customers to provide reels at lower price points. They wanted to see prices come back to the late 90's. The pricing was scheduled to change on the Curado E and the Chronarch D was too expensive for most customers. Given the current state of the economy and poor exchange rates between the dollar and yen, we had to make changes. This is the result.


----------



## Speckled (Mar 19, 2008)

Bantam1 said:


> I like the new Curado. *I feel that it casts better than the E*. You do get more bearings and more gear ratio options with the Chronarch E. We also double anodized the spool and handle to aid in corrosion resistance for our customers in the Gulf states.
> 
> There has been some confusion about the new Curado G because it is based on Caenan tooling. The Curado has an aluminum frame and it is a Super Free reel (pinion gear is supported by a bearing). The Caenan has a graphite frame and is not a super free reel. The spool weight is also less on the Curado when compared to the Caenan.
> 
> The changes in low profile reels and pricing is a result of requests from the dealers and customers to provide reels at lower price points. They wanted to see prices come back to the late 90's. The pricing was scheduled to change on the Curado E and the Chronarch D was too expensive for most customers. Given the current state of the economy and poor exchange rates between the dollar and yen, we had to make changes. This is the result.


Dan,

Based on that comment above, that would mean the new Curado G will cast better than a NEW Chronarch E (same reel as the Curado E that you said above the G cast better) :headknock.

That's not good hwell:, IMHO.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

In my personal finding yes it does cast better. I was only using the new Super Slick braided line and a casting plug. Real world might be a different story. The new Chronarch is smoother because of the additional bearings.


----------



## Delta Elite (May 28, 2011)

Bantam1 said:


> The pricing was scheduled to change on the Curado E and the Chronarch D was too expensive for most customers. Given the current state of the economy and poor exchange rates between the dollar and yen, we had to make changes. This is the result.


So we should stop buying imported reels/rods for a while thereby strengthening the US economy and the USD. But wait.....US customers don't want to pay the additional cost that is associated when buying American. In that case, the gov't should set unusually high tariffs on imported fishing equipment from countries that have sub-standard labor laws.

Sorry, spent the last few days in the "jungle." Probably not the place for this discussion.


----------



## JuanC (Nov 5, 2006)

FlounderSlayer said:


> Just picked up a reel from Roys for a great price. * Should i do anything to my new e7 before using it or just spool it up and fish?*


 ?


----------



## Kevin70 (May 24, 2010)

The Curado E7 should work fine right out of the box (spooled with line of course). What are you talking about doing? Some people have their reels "super tuned" and replace bearings, but the reel works fine w/o that.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Delta Elite said:


> So we should stop buying imported reels/rods for a while thereby strengthening the US economy and the USD. But wait.....US customers don't want to pay the additional cost that is associated when buying American. In that case, the gov't should set unusually high tariffs on imported fishing equipment from countries that have sub-standard labor laws.
> 
> Sorry, spent the last few days in the "jungle." Probably not the place for this discussion.


Japan does not have sub standard labor laws. The dollar is very weak right now and we purchase our product from Shimano Japan. Since we have to buy the product the exchange rate is not favorable in our way like it normally is. This makes it tough for us and our dealers to make a profit if we keep the reels at the same pricing. We have to raise the MSRP, or make a new model. In most cases we will make a new model because you will see a change that will reflect the differences in cost.


----------



## Delta Elite (May 28, 2011)

Bantam1 said:


> Japan does not have sub standard labor laws.


Very true, but are all Shimano fishing products imported to the US made in Japan? Or are they made in Malaysia and China? To be specific, where are the Shimano Baitrunners manufactured?

I'm not trying to be confrontational, because I really do appreciate the value your posts and insight adds to this forum. But fair is fair. And I still stand by my comment that buying American and charging higher tariffs on imports would go a long way towards strengthening that USD you are talking about.

I know I have not done my part in this regard. I love Shimano products.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

We have our own factory in Malaysia that we built and employ staff. They work under good conditions and are paid very well for their labor compared to other places. 

Before you throw rocks you have to remember that we employ over 135 people at our facility in the US. That only includes Shimano. Gloomis, Power Pro and another company called Pearl Izumi are all US companies. Between all these brands there are probably well over 350 people, maybe closer to 400 for all I know. All US citizens. We do business in the US with US dealers that also employ thousands of people. 

You have to look at both sides of the coin when talking about import and US made products. Maybe we need to stop eating vegetables because many come from Mexico and El Salvador. We should stop buying vehicles because parts come from all over the world. Better get rid of your cell phone because its made in China with Korean or Chinese made chips and LCD screens. The problem is everyone wants more for less money. I don't want to turn this into a political discussion. I am not an econ major nor am I a business owner. I just understand that going US only production is not the solution to the problem. The US companies need to step up and offer I buy US made whenever possible and spend my money in the US.


----------



## down to fish (Jul 1, 2010)

id wait for the new one coming out soon


----------



## Delta Elite (May 28, 2011)

Bantam1 said:


> We have our own factory in Malaysia that we built and employ staff. They work under good conditions and are paid very well for their labor compared to other places.
> 
> Before you throw rocks you have to remember that we employ over 135 people at our facility in the US. That only includes Shimano. Gloomis, Power Pro and another company called Pearl Izumi are all US companies. Between all these brands there are probably well over 350 people, maybe closer to 400 for all I know. All US citizens. We do business in the US with US dealers that also employ thousands of people.
> 
> You have to look at both sides of the coin when talking about import and US made products. Maybe we need to stop eating vegetables because many come from Mexico and El Salvador. We should stop buying vehicles because parts come from all over the world. Better get rid of your cell phone because its made in China with Korean or Chinese made chips and LCD screens. The problem is everyone wants more for less money. I don't want to turn this into a political discussion. I am not an econ major nor am I a business owner. I just understand that going US only production is not the solution to the problem. The US companies need to step up and offer I buy US made whenever possible and spend my money in the US.


I agree that a complete embargo on all imports is not the solution. To be frank, it is not even legal due to NAFTA. And our government has made steps towards the encouragement of buying American, i.e., Buy American Act (1933). But Buy American does not apply to private companies.

I am not throwing stones at all. Like I said, I have spent American made money on Shimano products. But the fact that Shimano built a factory in Malaysia to manufacture their widgets begs another question. Why? Because labor is cheaper there than it is in other places. It is definitely cheaper there than it is in the US. It is the same reason Nike has facilities in Malaysia.

Shimano is able to cut their unit cost of production significantly by manufacturing overseas and then sells to US consumers at an inflated price. While the market has supported these inflated prices in the past, you yourself have admitted that there was section of the market that was lost by Shimano over the last 7 years or so that is now trying to be re-captured with these current models.

My point is, and we agree, that everyone wants more for less money. The consumer is no different from the CFO. When we begin importing at a greater rate than we are exporting, it ultimately drives down the GDP. I know a little about macroeconomics so I will show how exports/imports factor into our GDP.

Gross investment+gov't spending+(exports-imports)+private consumption=GDP (or a state's standard of living).

I am not saying we should stop all imports. That would be foolish, rather we should be mindful of where the products come from when making consumer purchases. The USITC makes it too easy to allow companies to import their foreign-made product to the US, so it becomes a no brainer at when making a purchase. Have you ever looked at the HTS schedule for importing foreign-made goods into the US? Doesn't cost too much to import.

Oh well, before I get this thread moved to the jungle, I will stop my rant.

And being the hypocritical American consumer I am, I will continue to purchase Shimano products. :rotfl:


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

I promise the prices are not inflated like you think they are. Everyone needs to make their cut to make money. The goal of business is to make money right? Our profit is not as much as you would think. People must think we make billions of dollars :rotfl: You have to look at how much we invest back into our customers, economy and fisheries. Traveling the country to work shows, the reel maintenance seminars (except this year in Houston), kids fishing programs and everything else we do to try and support the consumers that purchase our products. The list seems endless. 

Operating a business in CA is expensive as well. We run very lean as a company and we strive to be the best in the business. It has been a lot tougher to make a dime the past couple of years. If we ever meet in person I will explain more to you. There are a lot of costs that most people are not aware of and most of it does not need to be public knowledge either. 

I should buy United stock with how much most of us are in the air...hmmm


----------



## Delta Elite (May 28, 2011)

Bantam1 said:


> I promise the prices are not inflated like you think they are. Everyone needs to make their cut to make money. The goal of business is to make money right? Our profit is not as much as you would think. People must think we make billions of dollars :rotfl: You have to look at how much we invest back into our customers, economy and fisheries. Traveling the country to work shows, the reel maintenance seminars (except this year in Houston), kids fishing programs and everything else we do to try and support the consumers that purchase our products. The list seems endless.
> 
> Operating a business in CA is expensive as well. We run very lean as a company and we strive to be the best in the business. It has been a lot tougher to make a dime the past couple of years. If we ever meet in person I will explain more to you. There are a lot of costs that most people are not aware of and most of it does not need to be public knowledge either.
> 
> I should buy United stock with how much most of us are in the air...hmmm


Shimano, inc was up 14.4 percent from 2009 in 2010. $2.7B in revenue according to Forbes. I know this isn't a reflection on actual profit, it isn't just the fishing operations and I know there are costs associated with running a business. As a project manager for my firm, I essentially run one myself (a company within a company). But there are some profits being made.

I was also oversimplifying an issue just for argument's sake.

Buying stock in United wouldn't be a sound investment. My wife is a director for Continental/United and there is just too much instability in that sector.

What would have been great was to have purchased a lot of stock in Continental when Gordon Bethune took over the company. From Worst to First.

Nevertheless, I was bustin' your b*lls a little and you took it like a champ. Thanks for playing along.

Now, if you could only get me a good deal on the parts to repair the 200e7 my wife just ran over last weekend, you would be my new best friend!~


----------



## fishin styx (Jun 30, 2009)

Like I said before Bantam1, I appreciate you taking the time to deal with us.
Thanks for all your help, really.


----------



## Delta Elite (May 28, 2011)

fishin styx said:


> Like I said before Bantam1, I appreciate you taking the time to deal with us.
> Thanks for all your help, really.


X10


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Man ,

LMAO, I actually think I MAY have learned something, Thanks guys , Now off to do some of my Reddin'


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Your numbers are for Shimano Inc which is Shimano Japan. We are Shimano American and are a private company. We operate as a separate business and purchase our product from Shimano Inc. Our profits are not part of their numbers nor are our expenses. 

I might be able to help you out with some used parts if we have them. Several parts for the Curado E are currently on backorder. Shoot me a PM with what you need and I'll see what I can do.


----------

